# Baptism articles in March New Horizons



## Pilgrim (Feb 29, 2008)

There are two articles on Baptism in the March 2008 issue of New Horizons, the magazine of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church. The cover article "Baptism in our Confessional Standards" is by Dr. Alan D. Strange. Dr. Strange warns against both FV views and overreactions that would take too low a view of the sacrament. Rev. William Shishko contributes an article reflecting on the bapism debate he had with James White. 

Baptism in Our Confessional Standards
A Better Case for "Infant Baptism"


----------

